# Sears 1986 Flex drive 10" table saw



## meltzer (Sep 13, 2011)

Howdy, all. I was exploring Google looking for information on the above saw (model 113.241691) and came across a long thread dating from 2008-2010. Really interesting and I learned a lot. A neighbor had found this saw in his dad's shop after he died, and it appears to have NEVER been assembled or used. Unfortunately, it did get water leakage on it and the table top and extensions had lots of rust.

I have started cleaning up the saw and after reading the thread mentioned above, thought to post something here and get some feedback. My intent was to donate the saw for our local scholarship yard sale next May 2012, but was thinking.... is this worth saving/using? would anyone be interested in it?

As I noted, it has never been assembled or used, the motor works great, and all the parts are in pretty good shape except for the table top and extensions (rust). Thoughts/Ideas??? Steven


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

I'm not overly familiar with the flex drive system, but I know it wasn't overly well regarded though it's capable of functioning well...replacement drives are an issue. Other than the flex drive, the saws were essentially the same as other Emerson are Craftsman contractor saws, meaning a full size solid cast iron top, one piece arbor carriage, steel splayed leg open leg stand, notorious steel fence, and 13/14 amp Emerson induction motor (rated 1-1.5hp) ....some had steel wings, others had grated cast iron, some had optional wheels.

As a whole functioning unit it good shape, the saws don't typically go for much over $125-$175. To compete as a modern contractor saw, a fence upgrade is a common addition, which adds roughly $150 to the overall cost. 

The parts can fetch nearly as much as a functioning saw....motor, legs, wings, blade guard/splitter, fence, handwheels, miter gauge, inserts, and perhaps even the flex drive cable all have some value as parts to the right buying group. Good luck!


----------



## meltzer (Sep 13, 2011)

*Thank you!*

Appreciate the feedback, knottscott, as well as the picture... will help when I start outting this together. Several other folks in the previous thread also commented on the parts being worth more than the whole; may go that route as well. Thanks again! SM


----------



## johnnie52 (Feb 16, 2009)

I happen to own one and find it to be very reliable for my needs. I've made some upgrades to it, but the saw is basically the same as when I got it.

The flex drives were still available through Sears Parts web site last year. Cost for a new drive was around $80.00. Reason I know is because mine did not have the stock throat plate and I needed one. Its not available  so I ended up making one.

The fence is a POS like most other stock Craftsman table saw fences and I would not think it would be a good saw for a production environment with heavy use all day every day. However for the weekend wood worker it runs quiet and works good.

This is what one looks like fully dressed with a Delta T2 fence and Craftsman Pro Router table attached. No blade guard on mine in this picture, but it simply attaches to a rod that sticks out of the back of the table. I also added an out feed shelf behind the table to prevent pieces from falling onto the motor.

The top of mine was a rusted mess when I got it. A couple hours with a wire cup on a 4" grinder then a Scotch Brite pad and mineral oil and the top is good as new. Lucky for me the top was not pitted or damaged by the rust to the point of needing to be machined. 

The stand was pretty beat up when I got it, so I mounted it on a different stand. The extra width of the stand provided a narrow shelf under the table top where I can put the fence when I'm not using it. I had already mounted the stand to a Rigid Hercu-Lift wheel system before I got this saw, so now its everything I need.

If you do decide to sell it for parts, I'd be interested in getting the stock throat plate from you and perhaps the flex drive cable. I need the plate, and the cable would be nice to have as a spare in case the one I have now ever breaks.


----------

